# 2001 VW cabrio steady oil leak



## koreejean (Nov 29, 2014)

Never had a leak issue until recently. Got an oil change in October before I took it to cruise week in oc. Been fine ever since. Boyfriends dad noticed alot of oil spots in the drive way. So pulled it In the garage. Within 5 min there was a puddle the size of a quarter directly under the motor between the oil pan and the oil filter. It's December 17th and from October to now all the oil is gone. It's gone about 2k miles since then. Any ideas where a leak this decent can be coming from? Cars too soaked in oil to see where it could be leaking.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

To find the leak you'll have to clean the underside, make sure the engine oil is topped off and run it. With everything clean underneath you'll see where the leak is coming from.


----------



## koreejean (Nov 29, 2014)

We ended up dropping the oil pan to check the gasket and there was a decent rip and the gasket was separated from the pan about 2 inches down the side.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

koreejean said:


> We ended up dropping the oil pan to check the gasket and there was a decent rip and the gasket was separated from the pan about 2 inches down the side.


:thumbup: Glad you found and fixed it.


----------

